# building a wheel?



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

wheels are 10 pounds and i'm going to need a lot more soon so i wondered if anyone has built one before


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

£10?! where do you get your wheels from? ive gotten mine from a pound shop before and there fine


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

a pound shop?! mine only do cats and dogs crappy stuff ...


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

oh haha! mine does, wheels and exercise balls


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Try Amazon and eBay. I imagine it would cost you a lot more to make safe wheels than to buy some.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

yes i agree, and... no pet shop i know of sells them for £10, even the expensive ones :/


----------

